# please help. Need to rehome my 2 rabbits =(



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

Some of you may or may not remember me, I last posted here about a year ago (you will probably remember my gorgeous tan rabbit!!!!)
Everythings going wrong =( Please bear with me, long post.

I've always joked about how hardy lop bunnies are, and I've never had any problems with my female, she rarely even needs her claws cut! My boy tan rabbit on the other hand is entirely different!!
Anyway, last year I had to take him to the vet as I noticed bald patches on his feet, and although more common in rex rabbits, vet said it was fine, the skin is hard and everything was ok, its just because they live in a wooden hutch.
A couple months later I took him back, as one of his front feet had no hair on half of the top of it now, and I knew this couldnt be due to hard floor! We were told the toe was infected, and given antibiotics. After a few weeks it thankfully cleared up and we were just waiting for the hair to grow back. Only it got bad again, then cleared up again, then got bad again.. etc etc. Everytime I looked and thought oh wow its healed brilliant just wait for the hair to grow back.. he would start chewing at it and make it sore again!!!
I went online and found some fab healing cream which has done wonders, and again, its all healed just baldy!!
Went out this morning really upset to find hes started on his other front foot now!!!!

Im at my wits end, I've tried plasters and bandages to try and stop him chewing (wont keep anything on) Ive tried several different creams, extra food/treats/things to chew on to try and take his mind off it, he has as much time as possible in the run/garden but he just wont stop!

I've come to the horrible conclusion he may be doing it from stress, as although they have been bonded for nearly 2 years, the female has always been in charge and a bit bossy, and I have got a horrible feeling they will need to be seperated and rebonded with other rabbits. I cant afford to get another big hutch and run and 2 more rabbits, and I am pregnant again and not dealing well with the worrying about him =(
If anyone would be willing to take them on I would be more than happy to pay for lots of food and veg, or petrol money or whatever you may need. They have a double storey hutch and a big seperate run.

I'm devastated it has come to this but I feel Im not giving them the best care at the moment and am getting so stressed out and worrying about money etc.
I would be so grateful if someone could help xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Would you be willing to transport them to their new home at all?
I take it they are neutered? If they are neutered and come with their hutch I might be able to help but I don't drive so wouldn't be able to pick them up.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

if you lived closer i would be happy to take them and add them to our eer growing family but your to far away hun im in wales , i hope you find them a new forever home soon and try not to stress to much easier said than done i know xx


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

Thankyou ever so much for your replies. The male is neutered, female not. They wouldnt be rehomed for a few weeks as I am going on holiday and they are being looked after by a family friend. Im not sure If I could find any transport, but will ask around. Thankyou again for taking the time to read! x


----------

